# Flyers



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

Just wondering what some of your flyers or ad's look like cause I'm gonna make some and need some ideas.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

RN Lawncare;807949 said:


> Just wondering what some of your flyers or ad's look like cause I'm gonna make some and need some ideas.


Me personally I put an ad in the paper and I put one on the internet. I would make a couple ads up and see what one appeals to you more.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I put fllyers up in all the local stores. They don't have to be fancy but they should have the "phone number pull tab things" on the bottom of the flyer IMO.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Word of mouth is the way to go. Quality before quantity  I would do what Mercer said but make up flyers that you would put in mailboxes of neighbors and houses close to. The reason I say that is because you can only go so far with an atv before people get angry and cops get suspicious..


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you put anything in a mail box and the owner wants you get arrested, it's a federal offense, i am not ****ting you


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;807971 said:


> Me personally I put an ad in the paper and I put one on the internet. I would make a couple ads up and see what one appeals to you more.


 Ok thanks alot



mercer_me;808147 said:


> I put fllyers up in all the local stores. They don't have to be fancy but they should have the "phone number pull tab things" on the bottom of the flyer IMO.


 Ok I'll make sure to put those on it



SuperdutyShane;808228 said:


> Word of mouth is the way to go. Quality before quantity  I would do what Mercer said but make up flyers that you would put in mailboxes of neighbors and houses close to. The reason I say that is because you can only go so far with an atv before people get angry and cops get suspicious..


Yah, well i'm not worried about cops, me and my buddy pull a sled with our friends on it behind our quad and 3 wheeler all winter and nobody says anything.



IPLOWSNO;808273 said:


> you put anything in a mail box and the owner wants you get arrested, it's a federal offense, i am not ****ting you


Yah, well I could go door to door, it's a joke with all some of these stupid law's and all these dumb lawsuits, now in michigan in 2 years to drive a jet ski by yourself you have to be 16, right now it is 14so I can drive mine alone with my buddy riding his but when it changes to 16, lol i'll be 16 so it just sucks for younger kids.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;808273 said:


> you put anything in a mail box and the owner wants you get arrested, it's a federal offense, i am not ****ting you


Thats true. I didnt think of that but door to door would definitely be the smarter choice...



RN Lawncare;808278 said:


> Yah, well i'm not worried about cops, me and my buddy pull a sled with our friends on it behind our quad and 3 wheeler all winter and nobody says anything.


Lol. Thats true, in the winter I drive my quad fairly far and the cops are much more lenient when they see a snowplow.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I had alot of success using bold colors and big lettering last year. I also tack a card holder with a business card version of the same thing right beside it for easy access. The less a prospective customer has to think the better. Even if they crab it while in a rush, there going to have my number in there purse or pocket when they remember "I need a new plow guy".

Interesting story...I was waiting for a pizza one night at a local convenience store and witnessed two people crab a card on there way out the door. They barley even looked at the flyer....I suspect they saw the plow picture and BAM.....just what I wanted. I heard from both of them within a weeks time.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Ryan, good looking flier..basic and too the point. Its eye catching, but not over loaded.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lux Lawn;808638 said:


> Ryan, good looking flier..basic and too the point. Its eye catching, but not over loaded.


Thanks man. There is a small time company here in Rockland, Maine I stole the idea from. I forget there name, but it's on the front of my plow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

RepoMan207;808469 said:


> I had alot of success using bold colors and big lettering last year. I also tack a card holder with a business card version of the same thing right beside it for easy access. The less a prospective customer has to think the better. Even if they crab it while in a rush, there going to have my number in there purse or pocket when they remember "I need a new plow guy".
> 
> Interesting story...I was waiting for a pizza one night at a local convenience store and witnessed two people crab a card on there way out the door. They barley even looked at the flyer....I suspect they saw the plow picture and BAM.....just what I wanted. I heard from both of them within a weeks time.


Very nice flyer. But, why is the Fisher logo on the rite side of the plow in 2 of the pictures?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Mirror image...reverse's everything, including the driver.


----------

